# Dan Inosanto



## MJS (Jan 8, 2008)

Came across this clip of Dan rolling with John Machado. 

[yt]fywEfj7G1PQ[/yt]


----------



## MJS (Jan 8, 2008)

Another great clip!!!

[yt]EnVhEQ9hJJk[/yt]


----------

